
Show HN: Chainsage – Cryptoasset Market Data - mehmeta
Hi everyone, we recently launched our cryptocurrency pricing site we have been working on for a few months:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chainsage.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chainsage.com</a><p>Currently we are aggregating data from 200+ exchanges for 2000+ assets. Being cryptocurrency enthusiasts and investors ourselves, we were frustrated with the lack of filtering&#x2F;sorting options existing providers of similar data had.<p>For example, here&#x27;s a live dashboard of assets with at least $100k in trading volume and a 10%+ USD price increase in the last 24 hours:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chainsage.com&#x2F;100&#x2F;1&#x2F;?order_by=market_cap&amp;desc=true&amp;asset_type=all&amp;daily_volume_min=100000&amp;daily_change_min=10" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chainsage.com&#x2F;100&#x2F;1&#x2F;?order_by=market_cap&amp;desc=true&amp;a...</a><p>We are also working on a paid API offering for our data. We would love to get feedback from the HN community on how we can improve, as well as features you want to see on our site. Thank you!
======
halilayyildiz
promising website, super simple design and cool graphics... didn't analyzed in
detail but market data seems accurate.. good luck !

~~~
mehmeta
Thanks, much appreciated.

------
kamokaizen
Simple and nice user interface. Congratulations..

~~~
mehmeta
Thank you!

